

The Death of Food Diversity - MaryWhite123
https://medium.com/@CrossFit/the-death-of-diversity-94fde5f7327

======
fennecfoxen
As long as the article is talking about why bananas are such a monoculture,
let's add the necessary context so we know why we don't grow bananas from seed
instead.

It's the seeds.

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/eb/Inside_a_...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/eb/Inside_a_wild-
type_banana.jpg)

------
rikacomet
Just to add to that, India, perhaps learned from the 1970 famine (see the wiki
on Green Revolution). There are more variety of rice today in India, than
anyone can count. And people have appreciation for that. I often eat 0.45cm
long rice, which is as fat as a worm, as well as 3-4cm long rice, that is
cooked not as a delicacy but as a base of other delicacies :)

Mangoes are another widely diversified food item. We even have a mildly
popular Mango Festival Tradition in different suburbs at the edge of Urban
Centers.

